# DirecTv with TiVo freezing ONLY on local channel



## sallydupre (Oct 12, 2009)

I live in Mariposa,CA near Fresno,Ca. The local Fox Channel 26 KMPH is the only channel that freezes on us constantly. We have contacted DirecTv for over a year about this issue...with no fix. No explanation either!!!!!... We have had several house calls, no fix.We have done it all...no fix. Resets over and over or freezes up to 3 to 4 times in an hour show. Really messes us up watching football or American Idol . It is NOT a receiver problem,because we have a DVR in the bedroom that looses signal also...just the TiVo has to reset or it freezes. Does anyone else have this trouble???? This only happens on the one channel, Fox ch.26 out of Fresno,CA...... Help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What brand/models are the two Tivos? Are they both the same?


----------



## sallydupre (Oct 12, 2009)

only a tivo in the one room, R-10 directv brand....I have a DVR in another room....both rooms/receivers lose signal...just that the tivo either has to reset...and that take time, or it freezes. I have good signal strength...and I do know this..it is NOT a receiver problem..I have this trouble with a DVR also....I am just hoping to find out why i would have this problem...why only on one channel???


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

sallydupre said:


> only a tivo in the one room, R-10 directv brand....I have a DVR in another room....both rooms/receivers lose signal...just that the tivo either has to reset...and that take time, or it freezes. I have good signal strength...and I do know this..it is NOT a receiver problem..I have this trouble with a DVR also....I am just hoping to find out why i would have this problem...why only on one channel???


Does it happen during rain fades? A lot of folks here have reported that with the current software version.

Oddly, it happens to my old Samsung, but never to my R-10.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

sally, 
What brand/model is the DVR in the other room?


----------



## sallydupre (Oct 12, 2009)

this happens all the time, good weather,bad weather. DirecTv has come out and checked out all the equipment and said its all good, they just dont know what is wrong..and have left it at that,and never attempted anything else. Yesterday,while watching the Fox ch.26,KMPH broadcast of the SF 49ners game, the unit froze up and once again ruined our viewing. It is NOT our dish,our receiver....its not us its them(sounds like a break-up line..)They know it too. We are not,however,getting this problem fixed,and I find it hard to believe its just us. I wish I could find someone,anyone else in the Fresno,Ca area with a Tivo/direcTv R-10 to confer with. This is only on the one channel....just the one..all the time, in our whole house, on both TV's...and its the same problem I have had for over a year.I called the DirecTv company again this morning,and they say that it sounds like a Transmission problem...really.After more than a year,finally someone says that. I am running out of patience with the whole matter and cannot for the life of me figure out why this problem cant be resolved. Ekkkk...


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This problem has been reported all over the country, mainly on Fox TV stations. I believe the problem is from the Fox stations to Directv. I beleive the only way to get it fixed is to complain to Fox TV and if they get enough complaints maybe they will fix it, good luck  PS:tell them you are copying the FCC with this letter and suggest that the FCC not renew their license if they don't improve their signal quality. Don't worry Directv will give you access to the east or west feed if their is no local station.


----------



## sallydupre (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you so very much for your help. You are really the only one I have got a sensible response from...Thank You. I have reported this matter to the FCC already. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

You are very welcome, the same thing happens to me on fox in denver, co. I have read od the same thing happening in indiana and conneticut  all on Fox!


----------



## sallydupre (Oct 12, 2009)

Report it to the FCC...they read every email.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

There's a forum up on DTV about NFL game disruptions on Fox channels. It's really bad here in DC, every Redskins game has been affected so far. Sometimes it's just bad audio, sometimes dissolves and screen freezes. This past Sunday was really bad, we lost a solid 45 minutes of the game due to problems.


----------



## jguidinger (Mar 17, 2008)

Hughes series 2 SDDVR-40 locks up only in the evening hours on local channels. Reboot clears it for around 30 minutes and then a freeze occurs again. Viewing non-local channels is fine. Confirmed all settings and they are fine. This started occurring around October 1st and continues. Did a complete reset with no change. This effects all 5 of my Hughes models in the house, but at different time periods.


----------



## zippodcr (Sep 21, 2005)

Ditto on all our Hughes - HDVR-2, DVR-40 and HR10-250 all locking at different times. But not only locals - all channels, requiring unplug/reset. what's new?? Started about 3 days ago...


----------



## jguidinger (Mar 17, 2008)

The issue has now cleared up for the last two days. Directv must be doing some type of satellite download on their access cards. No use calling them for an answer either.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

jguidinger said:


> The issue has now cleared up for the last two days. Directv must be doing some type of satellite download on their access cards. No use calling them for an answer either.


It seems to be an issue for me during live sports events - NFL and MLB games, and only on Fox.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Perhaps your power supply is going bad. Sports involves a lot of motion, which should make the MPEG decoder hardware work harder and draw more power. Alternatively, it may be some other hardware problem in the video decoding processing, which perhaps is messing up badly enough to cause your TiVo to freeze.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

It's only on Fox, and a lot of people are having the same issue. Everyone I know in the DC area with DirecTV is *****ing about it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I noticed it on Fox for the first time Sunday during the NFL game. The audio was screwy thru the entire early game and then magically got better during the late afternoon contest.


----------

